# No, new products from Apple in over 5 YEARS!!



## mi5moav (May 8, 2006)

I really think that Apple hasn't a clue what they want to do. They have like 9 Billion in Cash and the only new product they have come up with in the last 5 years is a small music player? I still bleed six colors, but this is getting a bit ridiculous. If it wasn't for the ipod, I don't know what road Apple would be traveling down, but it sure wouldn't be paved with gold. 

Something, has to be on the horizon, something, because 6 years is a long, long time and the ipod Hi-Fi aint no ipod. Apple is a company that makes good products insanely great like computers, music players, and I truly believe with another huge purchase of NAND a video camera will be here sooner then later... I've said this a thousand times and will say it again, until Apple delivers, or until David Blaine stop's breathing. They can truly make a video camera so amazing that JVC and Sony will still crap their pants come Sunday.

Sony bested JVC this year with their new Sony DCR-SR100, if you haven't had a chance to play around with it folks it's great... it's the next step in HD based consumer cameras... And I really think by Years end, sub $699 HD/HD video cameras will be a big big thing on gift lists this Holiday season... and I really believe that Apple want's and needs to be on that short list. They are going to change they way we record video. Right now, there are only two real players JVC and Sony and Sony just took a huge leap forward... it's time for Apple to bring out the next big hit.


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2006)

Ummh.. what about all the COMPUTERS they have developed in the past years? Or do you still see that Apple has only computers AND iPods? There are a bit more than one of each kind sir.

Also, what't the thing with comparing computers with consumer level dvcameras? While you are at it, why not compare them also with consumer level cars? You know, even Mercedes hasn't really invented anything flashy since the Smart...


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 9, 2006)

I think that that the best video camera wouldn't use digital tape at all, but rather those tiny Hitachi hard drives inside every iPod.  Unless video camera makers put one or more of these into their products, even in cartidge fassion, things will be stagnant for a while.  I also think that the Newton should resurface/be reborn again.  I've always wanted one, a personal digital assistant that could recognize *MY* handwriting and sync perfectly with my computer the way my iPod does with iTunes, Address Book, and iCal, but the Newton allows one to add information on-the-fly whereas an iPod DOES NOT.  Perhaps we'll see some Newton functionality in the 6th Generation iPod with the larger 4" display with a touch screen.

In all honesty, I think that for the most part, we don't need that many *NEW* devices, but we need better communication between the devices we have.  There is NO WAY for my Motorola V262 mobile one to share it's phonebook, email addresses, calendar, and voice notes with my computer or any other personal device in the public domain.  For $20.00 (U.S.), I can have that data ported to another phone by my service provider.  The data needs to be transparent between devices, and it won't be anytime soon for commercial/profit margin reasons.

The problem is that hardware manufacturers think that by keeping you locked into certain hardware, that you'll stay with their product.  Not so, the firt manufacturer to offer *BETTER* hardware with the data freedom I want will get my business, it's more like 'Free Trade' - those with the better products and services get the business.


----------



## Qion (May 9, 2006)

chemistry_geek said:
			
		

> The problem is that hardware manufacturers think that by keeping you locked into certain hardware, that you'll stay with their product.  Not so, the firt manufacturer to offer *BETTER* hardware with the data freedom I want will get my business, it's more like 'Free Trade' - those with the better products and services get the business.



I think that's what Microsoft and some computer manufactures like Samsung are trying to do with the ultra-mobile PC. They're really not creating anything new, but taking the idea of a laptop and a PDA and combining them. They're trying to take existing technology and make the data between it transparent. Whether they did this right or better, time will tell. I think Apple would have a great chance at blowing ultra-mobile computing out of the water with a new iPod/Mac'esque conglomeration... they just need to get off their high-horse for a while, bring down their pricing, and start innovating.


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 9, 2006)

i'm still waiting for the tablet mac.  it wouldn't have been that big a leap from the g4 imac.  make the screen the computer, and the round base a dock with a slot that the computer slides into.  when i get a chance, i'll post a concept pic (i'm not at my computer).


----------



## fryke (May 10, 2006)

I agree in part, but I think Apple's on the right path here. See: It's not just about inventing new devices. They have to make market-sense, too. The iPod certainly was one bloody good idea!

But you seem to forget that when Apple entered the MP3-player market, that market was young and filled (?) with players that sucked, basically. Apple was able to enter the market at the very high end with a device that was simply better in (almost) every way.

Digital video cameras is totally different. For one thing: Those who want one have already got one. Sure: There are some new users and some who want to replace theirs. But you're talking about Apple entering the _low-end_ of this market? Pricing of 699 USD for a HD cam? Just not happening right now. And it's not like there are only bad products out there...


----------



## Tommo (May 10, 2006)

I agree with Fryke, Apople got into the MP3 player market early on and it worked. What could Apple possibly do with a video camera to make it so much better than what is already out there. Even if they could the only thing you can guarantee is it would be one of the most expensive out there.

Apple hardware is very good, but definitely never going to be budget price.


----------



## mi5moav (May 12, 2006)

Probability as I see it of what is up Apple's sleeve's within the next 2-15 months when it comes to hardware. Completely new products not upgrades.

Cell Phone-12% (only way i see this working is selling unlocked version to masses...since I doubt verizon, t-mobile, or nextel wants to feed the itunes bank, Apple could create a new system, but will they spend the money...looked at Japan first)
Digital Camera-4% (convergence is coming...so doubt it)
Tablet PC- 9%(Unless it is called the Filemaker tablet, i don't think so, not yet anyway)
Tablet Video Camera 3%(looking and shooting video flat...nothing simpler like reading a book, but camera angle would take getting used to)
Digital HD/HD or HD/Flash video camera  22% (still very early in the game with only Sony and JVC to best)
homexserve-digital home storage- tivo- smart home solution-31%(digital solutions that can be sold as a stand alone purchase to consumers as well as mass market purchase to home builders as a simple future interconnect for smart  homes... pre wired in the closet on existing homes or plug and play right out of the box)
calculator 3%(The gross margin on calculators is HUGE!!! and Apple on every desk it really should have started here but that's another story... so, we Have TI, Casio, and HP to best...Apple could make calculators cool again and you need one in school... it's the LAW!!!)
Gaming System-2%
Ethanol Drive Smart Car-44% Steve aint no dummy

Business System Display with Ichat Pro-- though this is a rework uses a lot of the patents that have been talked about I think this could be a very important product if it can be brought to market...way to go Apple, we would love to have 3 or 4 of these in our conference room.

The one product that I don't see Apple bringing onto the table but I feel is going to be a huge hit over the next 10 years is digital ink tablets. I think they will forever change the Yellow legal pad industry for ever, business are talking about buying thousands of these things at a a time. Light weight, low cost, great for the environment, low maintenace, simple simple learning curve.

Unless we get one of these products and it's a winner Apple shares are gonna suffer big time, over the next 10 days to 5 months... cause a little music player can only do so much(Just ask Sony, you can learn a lot from History)

I do think the Ipod/Itunes HiFi can be a killer system once it gets airtunes built in, we do need a slight rework on the remote, and I wish the could come up with something better then sticking the stinking ipod ontop like that I can' put it in my shelves since it's to tall with the ipod, but I understand the point with have to easy interchangability of plates.


"The 5th element is coming soon"  Steve Jobs  when asked about what's under the glass cube


----------



## moav (May 17, 2006)

> nless we get one of these products and it's a winner Apple shares are gonna suffer big time, over the next 10 days to 5 months... cause a little music player can only do so much(Just ask Sony, you can learn a lot from History)



well you were right about that...

well, your 5th element thing may come to avail, today or tomorrow with the grand opening. Didn't even realize the 5th and 5th regarding the cube and the dimensional aspects, timelines and product pie, so, then what is the the fifth piece of the pie then? 767 and 5th steve and his games.


----------



## fryke (May 17, 2006)

Are you now answering yourself to support conspiracy theories? Is a "moav" half a "mi5moav"? Or something like "The real mi5moav"?


----------



## MacGizmo (May 26, 2006)

iPod
iMac (both the globe and flat versions)
Laptops (both the 12 inch and 17 Powerbooks)
MacMini
iSight Camera
OSX
iLife apps
All their Pro apps

I dunno, I think Apple has been pretty busy


----------



## Giaguara (May 27, 2006)

moav and mi5moav, do you perhaps know each other in the real life?
It's amazing how many IP addresses you two share for posting.


----------

